# Picking up a yak tomorrow. Need some advice



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

So I'm finally picking up an 11ft kayak tomorrow after doing some bartering. I just got a 6/0 ready to go and hopefully picking up a 9/0 in a few. First off, I'm terrified of the ocean at night. I'm not scared of being attacked, its just the fear of being in the ocean...by myself..not knowing whats around me. I'm going to have to face this fear tomorrow. I am going with a buddy though. He feels the same way as I do. 

Anyways, hoping to get to the spot before dark so I can yak out the bait as the sun goes down and I can feel a little better. Just looking for tips. I have a lifejacket, headlamp and chem lights. Ill have my headlamp on as I yak out and probably stick a chem light or two under strap. As far as the bait do you just lay it in front of yak and go? Or do you have some rig set up to have it secured down? Cooler, etc? 

I have 4 rays in decent size pieces, 4 nice size blues and 7 fat mullet. 

Just looking for some pointers, advice, help, etc. on the process. I know its probably fairly easy. Get bait, yak out, turn around. But, Im sure there is some helpful advice.

Thanks guys. Hopefully I can land a nice size shark tomorrow evening.

Justin


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Devil's in the details man. You have to have a white light visible 360dgrs at night. No matter what you think you can handle in the surf, cut it in half. Getting smashed bt a breaker is way more intense than it looks. If you are using a sliding sinker, like a carolina rig, hold on to the sinker. Dont get tangled in your line, always have a sharp knife ON YOU IN A SHEATH. If you dump it stay calm, approach the kayak with caution. Learn how to self rescue before you try it. Then just suck it up and head out.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Im confused , your are terrified of being on the water at night but you are going to shark fish at night on your maiden voyage on a new yak??......as a person who is scared of sharks I cant imagine trying to pull one in on a yak unless you r just using yak to put out bait then fish from shore which doesnt sound too bad...I dont have any experience fishing in the gulf on my yak I only fish in the day time in the bays. Maybe you should try some day trips (if u havent already) to build up your confidence and maybe post here asking for someone who is experienced fishing at night on yak to come along....good luck your a braver person than me!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Its really not bad, as long as you plan. Do not rush it, wait for the perfect conditions. Fish an incoming tide first, just in case. I hook my bait and secure it behind me, secure the sinker as well. Dont have your cooler and junk with you, leave it on the beach. I cant stress how much bigger a wave is when you're sitting right in front of it about to go through it, than it looks from the beach. Make no mistake, it can kill you. I got knocked out trying to self rescue in the surf. I was only practicing and had a safety boat there. If he hadn't been there I'd have been screwed. The kayak hit me in the head during the flip and cut me pretty bad and knocked me out. My life jacket and safety boat saved my ass. It your life, but you should really practice.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok thanks. Im going to try tonight and the conditions couldn't look more perfect. Water is like glass.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

All those baits are awesome as well, I like to catch a big hardtail or whatever other big baitfish I can sabiki up and run him out alive. Those blacktips love a live bait. Ive had my best success with fresh bluefish for a cutbait. Good luck


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks. Just yakked out a big cownose head/body. Easy actually. Wasnt bad


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Also make sure the guy on the beach has a light too. I yakked one out at dusk once and it was pretty dark by the time I got out and dropped my bait. I lost my direction and ended up about 150 yards from my reel because the idiot I was fishing with didn't turn his light on.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Start out with the bluefish. Everytime this year we have used BF we have hooked up. Wear a lifejacket at all times and like keperry said, practice getting back in the yak while in the water. I have been doing this for years and got dumped out of mine a few weeks ago right after dropping a bait out 150 yards. In the dark. Oh, and wear a life jacket. That should always be rule #1.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

We caught some blues late and I had some already too. We got some hits on them. I brought in my cownose and it was in half and another chunk out of it. Eventually I rebaited a wing and when I was packing up it was in half. 

I got spun around some but wasnt too bad


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool! Too bad you didn't catch any toothies this time but I'm glad the maiden voyage worked out for ya. Just wait, next thing we here you'll be yaking out during the day trying to catch kings off the beach!

As said above, WEAR YOUR PFD!!! If you get spun and dumped towards the beach, your yak will get picked up and tossed straight at you by the waves. Make sure you're ready for it cause it doesn't matter how good of a swimmer you are if you get dumped and then hit in the head by your yak.

Keep it up man! Good luck!
Alex


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

if you ever flip in deeper water try to dive when you hit the water. it doesn't really work while wearing a PFD(always wear it!!!) but it helps to get your head away from the yak.


----------

